# Website development for B2B



## sridzi11 (Jul 17, 2017)

HI All,

I want to develop a website for B2B ,which has login ,product display and client can place the order but no paypal.

How to go about it ?Can i use any readily available templates or suggest any other way ?If coding let me know the best way to go which helps me to build using using the interfaces available.

Thanks


----------



## andrea1 (Jul 14, 2017)

I am far away from coding. What about WordPress?


----------



## sridzi11 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wordpress ..does it has all features which i want to implement has mentioned above?


----------



## andrea1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Well, as far as I know, it is possible to create an online shop with WP. I am not sure regarding the PayPal but will try to figure out. Can you give a little bit more details on your B2B website, please?


----------



## sridzi11 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes offcourse i want a responsive one..i can develop from scratch but how about UI? Can we embed any templates n code??


----------



## sridzi11 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks..


----------



## andrea1 (Jul 14, 2017)

@sridzi11 , I think I found what you were looking for. Check out this article about online shop creation

https://www.1and1.co.uk/digitalguide/hosting/cms/creating-an-online-shop-with-wordpress/

By the way, they use Wordpress, so it should be not that difficult. There is a step by step guide on how to create an online shop. Step 1 provides several payment methods which include bank transfer and others. So there is an option to exclude PayPal.


----------

